# Do you have problems with gristle in your food?



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wondering, I know I do lol!

Kat


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, I do not care for it, and cut it out of my meat and the cats get a treat after the meal. Guess that is why I use alot of ground meat.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Not really. Meat that has a lot of gristle goets potroasted, slow moist cooked. The gristle softens, melts away and makes good gravy.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes!! If I hit gristle, my eating is done for the rest of the day.
Major gross out!!!
Thats also why I do the butchering.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

There isn't a poll option for me so I didn't vote. 

I love the gristle, and the fat, on beef and pork enjoyed with the meat that's close to the bone. I love the gristle in chicken too. After that I enjoy the meat.

I also gnaw off the soft ends of bones. That's some good eating.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Fla Gal said:


> There isn't a poll option for me so I didn't vote.
> 
> I love the gristle,
> I also gnaw off the soft ends of bones. That's some good eating.


Right you are,and lots of nutrition in those chicken bones too!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There use to be a few pieces of gristle in Wolf Brand Chili... then about twenty years ago, they went to a more processed meat (like hamburger)... I hated not getting the gristle in each can... it's very hard to replicate the texture of gristle. In the original variety, I knew I was getting real cow meat. Now, who knows!

I like texture in my foods... have ever since I gave up babyfood at six months, and started eating manly man food, like Wolf Brand Chili!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fla Gal said:


> There isn't a poll option for me so I didn't vote.
> 
> I love the gristle, and the fat, on beef and pork enjoyed with the meat that's close to the bone. I love the gristle in chicken too. After that I enjoy the meat.
> 
> I also gnaw off the soft ends of bones. That's some good eating.


So do I, although I try to cut off the fat!!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If it really is gristly then change the cooking method. Long slow cooking melts it away.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I have a SERIOUS problem with any gristle. I have to trim every last bit off my meat because if I bite down on it I will gag. 

My partial solution is LONG, SLOW crockpot cooking which makes gristle dissolve. Same with pressure canning.

Eating steak can be problematic - I HATE waste, but have to trim lots off the edge, lol.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

Fla Gal said:


> There isn't a poll option for me so I didn't vote.
> 
> I love the gristle, and the fat, on beef and pork enjoyed with the meat that's close to the bone. I love the gristle in chicken too. After that I enjoy the meat.
> 
> I also gnaw off the soft ends of bones. That's some good eating.


fla gal i think u just described me, i love it also, i love the ends of chicken bones thats the best part of the chicken.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

insocal said:


> I have a SERIOUS problem with any gristle. I have to trim every last bit off my meat because if I bite down on it I will gag.


Me too... or throw up. No gristle, no fat, thank you very much!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

no gristle but love fat....go figure, and I mean that literally!


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Even the tiniest bit of gristle or string-like connective tissue chokes me. Not gags, but chokes, like strangulation, when I try to swallow it. 

I hate blobs of fat, it's a horrible texture to try to chew.

However, I do like the skin on fried chicken if it is really crisp. And I admit something even more gross--I like the marrow from chicken bones. Reminds me a lot of chicken livers.

Not meat, but Snickers bars always choke me. I can take the tiniest bite, masticate it into a near-liquid pulp, and when I go to swallow, I choke every time. It's odd because I know a few other people who also choke on Snickers bars. I haven't had one for a few years...


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

Nah. I just hork it onto the table and continue gnawing on the rest of the dead animal I'm devouring.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't like gristle because of the way it gets stuck between my teeth and feels like it's pushing my teeth apart and that's uncomfortable. Otherwise the texture or taste of gristle doesn't bother me and the natural gelatin in gristle is actually beneficial for the body. I do like fat and marrow.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We don't like gristle here. Unfortunately it's in everything! It's a normal in the Hungarian sausage and other stuff, needless to say we don't eat the sausage (kielbasa).


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

If I get some grstle in a peice of meat Im chewing, I just ball it up in my mouth, and swallow it whole.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If it is something that I cooked I don't really have a problem with it.. if it is small I swallow it, if it is big, I lay it to the side. I try to get it all when I am cooking, but sometimes it scoots past me.
If I am eating out or something(rare, very, very rare) I get way grossed out. Who knows what all is in that stuff...


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd like to know what is in Mexican chorizo--it is lymph nodes or something? It tastes wonderful with eggs, but it looks...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Eating gristle is *HEALTHY*! Gristle contains chondroitins. Chondroitins help prevent medical problems such as arthritis, osteoporosis, and other joint and bone problems.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I eat the gristle first, it is great. I also really like bone marrow.We used to fight over it as kids.My favorite part of chicken is the last end over the fence.Some people throw it awat.Thank goodness we butcher our own.


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the votes and replies! 

Kat


----------

